# Is Dusty pregnant again?????



## Speed Racer

Your time line is rather confusing. How old is Evie? If she's older than 5 months, she should have been weaned by now. If she's over a year old, there's no reason she should still be nursing on her mother.

If you went and picked your mare up last August, you should have had a vet out then. A shot of Lutalyse would have taken care of an unwanted pregnancy. Regardless, you need to call a vet. If she is pregnant, yet again by human stupidity, you need to know so you can give her the proper prenatal and postnatal care she needs and deserves.


----------



## sssmith

Here she is.... This was yesterday. She has been hard to keep weight on, but she also had a yearling nursing her.... so thats why, but she was healthy before her belly started sticking out. Also, I worm her regularly every 3 months.

























































Also, my sister is going to take her and the baby and I will get her back after weaning it if she is pregnant and she will keep the baby... Thank goodness.


----------



## FGRanch

She certinaly looks in foal to me. Talk to your vet and see if he can come palp her so you can give the mare some vaccines that will help protect the baby before she foals.


----------



## Golden Horse

Speed Racer said:


> Your time line is rather confusing. How old is Evie? * If she's older than 5 months, she should have been weaned by now*. If she's over a year old, there's no reason she should still be nursing on her mother.
> 
> If you went and picked your mare up last August, you should have had a vet out then. A shot of Lutalyse would have taken care of an unwanted pregnancy. Regardless, you need to call a vet. If she is pregnant, yet again by human stupidity, you need to know so you can give her the proper prenatal and postnatal care she needs and deserves.


Agree with everything else, confusing story, poor poor mare in the middle of it all.

Just asking why she SHOULD be weaned if she is older than 5 months?? I rarely wean before 6 months, and have let them go longer still, as long as both Momma and baby are doing fine. Mind you that is presuming that the mare is open, which mine always are, I haven't ever bred a mare 2 years running (yet)


----------



## Speed Racer

Between 5 and 6 months, Golden. There are no hard and fast rules that state it has to be at 5 months. Just saying if the foal is coming up on a year old, it should have been weaned long before now.

Some mares self wean, too. I knew one who did it at 3 months like clockwork. Best momma in the world up until they hit 3 months old, then she wanted nothing more to do with them.


----------



## sssmith

So, I dont know about stupidity... but it was definately an accident. But, regardless, they will all have forever homes with us, so it will be ok. If she is due to foal within the next few weeks, which if she had been bred between July 15th and August 3rd, then I think thats about right, can the vet palp her still without sending her into labor early? Thats the only reason I have not called them yet. And I have not weaned Evie yet because I was not set up for it. I did not buy her knowing she was pregnant, but now we are finding a way to make it all work, because thats what you do. I appreciate your input though


----------



## Alwaysbehind

It is not an accident if someone knowingly turns an ungelded horse out with mares. 

As the owner of a mare you should have asked the right questions up front and made sure you were kept informed about the status of who your mare was out with.


----------



## sssmith

Oh yeah, I was going to wean her at 6 months, but we had a very hard winter, harder than usual and I thought it would be beneficial to the baby to stay on her a bit longer, and yes I did wait too long, but I also had a baby of my own in March... so things have been crazy, but like I said, we are all very well taken care of and I am just asking for others opinions since I see her everyday. And I know everyone loves foal watching


----------



## sssmith

Alwaysbehind said:


> It is not an accident if someone knowingly turns an ungelded horse out with mares.
> 
> As the owner of a mare you should have asked the right questions up front and made sure you were kept informed about the status of who your mare was out with.


The brood mares are my sisters horses. I DID ask all the questions, and she has nice bred mares out there, so she would NEVER let a DONKEY out with them. However, 800 acres of hills is alot to look at... especially when all your horses stay in a herd and you dont think to look over every hill for DONKEYS.... when u have no knowledge of them being out there! Her husband put them out there and did not tell her... but I DID do the responsible thing and bring her home... Look, I have been a member here for over a year... I was asking for opinions on whether my mare looks bred or not bc I see her everyday... Everyone was much nicer and informative a year ago  But thanks for your input.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I can not tell if she is pregnant. Please call your vet and have them check.


Per your own original email you have known there was a donkey out there since August. If you had gotten her in August and had the vet check her then you could have easily ended the pregnancy. 

Add that you seemed to know there was a 2yo stud colt out there. 

This is not a mistake at all.
This is a baby that was made on purpose that you are playing the mistake card so people do not point out the carelessness of the situation to you.


----------



## Indyhorse

sssmith said:


> Look, I have been a member here for over a year... I was asking for opinions on whether my mare looks bred or not bc I see her everyday... Everyone was much nicer and informative a year ago  But thanks for your input.


Funny, I seem to remember "last year" your months long, ongoing thread getting shut down and you stomping off in a huff with something along the lines of "I'm not going to show you any pictures of it when the baby is born". You didn't seem to think anyone was very nice then, apparently we were all evil and mean for questioning your judgment about this SAME EXACT MARE, who at the time was a rescue you got in foal, supposedly showing signs of labor and "spraying milk" for months on end back then.


----------



## sssmith

Indyhorse said:


> Funny, I seem to remember "last year" your months long, ongoing thread getting shut down and you stomping off in a huff with something along the lines of "I'm not going to show you any pictures of it when the baby is born". You didn't seem to think anyone was very nice then, apparently we were all evil and mean for questioning your judgment about this SAME EXACT MARE, who at the time was a rescue you got in foal, supposedly showing signs of labor and "spraying milk" for months on end back then.


I think your mistaken.... I NEVER EVER said anything like that... in fact the morning Evie was born I rushed outside and took pics bc you were all waiting and watching... and she never squirted milk and I was worried,, and I have kept evryone updated with pics since.... I DID not know the donkey was out there until August 2nd... I picked her up August 3rd.... I didnt know her colt was out there until this week when she told me "I think he was out there at that time" I did not se him out there at all when I picked them up.


----------



## corinowalk

Different poster Indy. 

Either way, sssmith, this mare really needs to see the vet. Being bred back to back can be very hard on them. While I am sure you will provide a home for her and the foal, when is enough enough?


----------



## Indyhorse

corinowalk said:


> Different poster Indy.
> 
> Either way, sssmith, this mare really needs to see the vet. Being bred back to back can be very hard on them. While I am sure you will provide a home for her and the foal, when is enough enough?


Is it? My mistake then, and my apologies to Sssmith. 
OP, Why don't you have a vet out to check for pregnancy? Just know for sure one way or another?


----------



## sssmith

Indyhorse said:


> Funny, I seem to remember "last year" your months long, ongoing thread getting shut down and you stomping off in a huff with something along the lines of "I'm not going to show you any pictures of it when the baby is born". You didn't seem to think anyone was very nice then, apparently we were all evil and mean for questioning your judgment about this SAME EXACT MARE, who at the time was a rescue you got in foal, supposedly showing signs of labor and "spraying milk" for months on end back then.


and my thread did not get shut down... u can still look it up.... "Rescue horse very in foal... please help" and then "Dusty had her filly... pics pics pics" and you were very helpful with everything also.... I was never ugly to anyone, and no one was ever ugly to me.... whats gotten into everyone around here? I didn't know anything about "Lutalyce" at all.... probably bc I never intended on having a pregnant mare at that time, and I definately did not want to have her pregnant again.... but she mat be and if she is then my sister has agreed to take the baby and keep it forever.... so guys, its a bad situation, but its not the end of the world, and they will all be very well taken care of. Geez....


----------



## Indyhorse

sssmith said:


> and my thread did not get shut down... u can still look it up.... "Rescue horse very in foal... please help" and then "Dusty had her filly... pics pics pics" and you were very helpful with everything also.... I was never ugly to anyone, and no one was ever ugly to me.... whats gotten into everyone around here? I didn't know anything about "Lutalyce" at all.... probably bc I never intended on having a pregnant mare at that time, and I definately did not want to have her pregnant again.... but she mat be and if she is then my sister has agreed to take the baby and keep it forever.... so guys, its a bad situation, but its not the end of the world, and they will all be very well taken care of. Geez....



Again, I apologize. I see now, I did in fact confuse you with another poster, and I am sorry I did so.

I do think it's sad you allowed your rescue mare to be exposed to another stallion though. I will keep my fingers crossed, for Dusty's sake, that you call in a vet and find out she just has a hay belly.


----------



## corinowalk

I know everyone is coming off as being harsh but it really is a not great situation. Having horses bred willy-nilly, even if on 'accident', isn't exactly great. 

I seem to remember that last time she was pregnant, you took videos of her belly and all the baby movement. Is there any of that this time?


----------



## sssmith

The vet is coming out in a few days.... I just wanted some opinions before then.... I do agree that it should not have happened at all.... and I will be more careful. She will not leave my place ever again  I love her alot and I wouldnt ever knowingly breed her at all because she is a rescue mare and has no papers.... and honestly I dont really know what the hell I'm doing, just what you guys helped me with last year and it was pretty stressful, but we got through it and got Evie and Skecher here without issues... luckily.


----------



## Speed Racer

If she's pregnant she needs to see a vet, sooner rather than later.

Not all pregnancies and foalings are easy on or safe for the mare and foal. She could be carrying twins, which can be _very_ dangerous for all the lives involved. 

Better to call a vet than lose the mare and/or any potential foals she's carrying.

If you don't have it already, you should pick up the book _Blessed Are The Broodmares._


----------



## sssmith

corinowalk said:


> I know everyone is coming off as being harsh but it really is a not great situation. Having horses bred willy-nilly, even if on 'accident', isn't exactly great.
> 
> I seem to remember that last time she was pregnant, you took videos of her belly and all the baby movement. Is there any of that this time?


There seems to be some movement, but not the obvious "kick" like with Evie.... I cant figure out whether its her breathing (which the vet would need to check out also bc it doesn't seem right if its not a baby) or if its a baby. I have set out and tried to stare at her belly for 20 minutes at a time a few times, but I really cant tell. I know the vet can tell me for sure, but I was just seeing what you guys thought until then....


----------



## Indyhorse

Was your other rescue mare (Skecher's mom, I am assuming) also out with the donkey and the young stallion also? If so I am assuming you will have the vet check her as well?


----------



## corinowalk

I think if it walks like a duck and talks like a duck...

Shes got the belly and she was out with unaltered males. I would say she is bred...I am no expert though.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Quack quack quack.

What Cori said.


----------



## sssmith

Indyhorse said:


> Was your other rescue mare (Skecher's mom, I am assuming) also out with the donkey and the young stallion also? If so I am assuming you will have the vet check her as well?


 
I will absolutely have them both checked, but I know I have seen Lady in heat... but I will have her checked anyway... but thats what got me thinking it might not be just a hay belly on Dusty because when Lady came in heat this last time, it got me thinking "I haven't seen Dusty come in heat at all", but also my sister said sometimes when their nursing some mares dont show signs of heat. She also said all of her mares have been in heat... I wasn't really worried about it until recently when her belly started getting bigger.... but again.... it COULD be a hay belly.... but would she have THAT MUCH of a hay belly even with a yearling nursing her? I dont know... We will know for sure in a few days though. 
And do any of you know.... will her milk be okay for the baby since I just weaned Evie?? Yesterday....


----------



## Alwaysbehind

You might want to have your yearlings checked too.


----------



## sssmith

Alwaysbehind said:


> You might want to have your yearlings checked too.


WHAT???? They were ONLY 3 months old then! And they were only there for 2 weeks! I brought them home as soon as I found out.... and there are no ungelded horses here... CAN A 3 MONTH OLD BE BRED????????:shock:


----------



## sssmith

Guys, this all happened in 2010 when my babies were just babies... they are yearlings now. I guess my post wasn't clear... sorry.


----------



## Indyhorse

sssmith said:


> I will absolutely have them both checked, but I know I have seen Lady in heat... but I will have her checked anyway... but thats what got me thinking it might not be just a hay belly on Dusty because when Lady came in heat this last time, it got me thinking "I haven't seen Dusty come in heat at all", but also my sister said sometimes when their nursing some mares dont show signs of heat. She also said all of her mares have been in heat... I wasn't really worried about it until recently when her belly started getting bigger.... but again.... it COULD be a hay belly.... but would she have THAT MUCH of a hay belly even with a yearling nursing her? I dont know... We will know for sure in a few days though.
> And do any of you know.... will her milk be okay for the baby since I just weaned Evie?? Yesterday....


Some mares are more obvious or subtle about their heat cycles. The only way I ever know if my mare Freyja is in heat, is the reactions of my geldings to her. 

Yeah, her milk will be fine, if she would be due in August (if I am understanding correctly?) that gives you a month and a half + to dry up and get new milk in. Just make sure to keep Evie off of her.


----------



## NdAppy

Just a stupid question, why are you sending both the filly and the mare _back_ to your sister's to be weaned?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Sorry, I thought the whole herd was together until recently.

No, if the babies were that young then they should be fine.


----------



## sssmith

NdAppy said:


> Just a stupid question, why are you sending both the filly and the mare _back_ to your sister's to be weaned?


Not stupid at all.... I was just really upset with her when I found out last August that my mare had been exposed to a Donkey... I didn't know until a week ago that, also last August she was also exposed to the stud colt... so when she informed me, I was upset all over again, bc now she had twice the chance of being pregnant.... anyway, so my sister said she would take the baby and keep it and raise it if I didn't want the responsibility of another baby since it happened at her house without my knowledge or consent. I have made it VERY clear to her that she will need to be kept in the barn while she is there... and she has a small pasture to the side where she can go out during the day... 

And if she got bred last July 15- August 3rd... somewhere in there... would she foal in August or July? I just know they are pregnant for around 11 months.....


----------



## NdAppy

In all honesty I would *not* take your mare and filly back there. It is easy to get some step in posts and fence to separate your mare and filly. At this point the filly is plenty old enough to have cycled and possibly get pregnant if exposed.


----------



## Speed Racer

A mare's gestation is 'officially' 11 months, but they can go anywhere from 2 to 4 weeks over that date. So you're looking at a late July/early August foal if she's pregnant.

I know it's wrong of me, but I'm kinda-sorta hoping she's pregnant by the donkey and not the 2 y/o colt, if it turns out she's in foal. Mules are cool. 

Agreed, ND. I'd be reluctant to send the mare and foal back to the sister's place. I'd send the foal after weaning.


----------



## NdAppy

Oh and since I don't think anyone has mentioned it yet, mares can and do act like they are in heat while pregnant. I would not use that as a determining factor as to yes/no they are/n't pregnant.


----------



## Indyhorse

Speed Racer said:


> A mare's gestation is 'officially' 11 months, but they can go anywhere from 2 to 4 weeks over that date. So you're looking at a late July/early August foal if she's pregnant.


Agreed, my mare carried an estimated 360 days, so just barely short of a full year. 

Are the donkey and young stud still at the sister's place? If so, I don't think I would send ANY female horse there, regardless of promises to keep them separate, because accidents certainly happen. It would be a crying shame yet again to have your poor yearling also bred. No sense in borrowing trouble.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I still do not get it though. You knew last August about this..... Why did you not call the vet then? Why did you let the pregnancy continue?


----------



## sssmith

Speed Racer said:


> A mare's gestation is 'officially' 11 months, but they can go anywhere from 2 to 4 weeks over that date. So you're looking at a late July/early August foal if she's pregnant.
> 
> I know it's wrong of me, but I'm kinda-sorta hoping she's pregnant by the donkey and not the 2 y/o colt, if it turns out she's in foal. Mules are cool.
> 
> Agreed, ND. I'd be reluctant to send the mare and foal back to the sister's place. I'd send the foal after weaning.


Probably a good idea.... I have only been REALLY debating whether she is pregnant or not for a few weeks, so I haven't thought everything through yet.... Everyday I look at her and try to convince myself shes not... but Im starting to lean in the other direction. I will go out and look for movement again in a few minutes when I check on her AGAIN.... Poor baby is miserable today with that bag leaking like it is... I wish there was something I could do.


----------



## Golden Horse

sssmith said:


> The vet is coming out in a few days.... I just wanted some opinions before then.... I do agree that it should not have happened at all.... and I will be more careful. She will not leave my place ever again  I love her alot and I wouldnt ever knowingly breed her at all because she is a rescue mare and has no papers.... *and honestly I dont really know what the hell I'm doing, *just what you guys helped me with last year and it was pretty stressful, but we got through it and got Evie and Skecher here without issues... luckily.



Much kudos to you for saying this, and now you owe it to your horses to deucate yourself as much as possible.

Just saying people, although there is a lot that is wrong with this situation, isn't it better to have someone who is admitting that mistakes were made, rather than insisting that they know best.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Yes, it is better. I think it is great that the OP now admits she made a mistake instead of insisting it was just an accident like she started out doing.


----------



## sssmith

Alwaysbehind said:


> I still do not get it though. You knew last August about this..... Why did you not call the vet then? Why did you let the pregnancy continue?


I knew last August 2nd about the Donkey being out there.... I picked her up the next day, August 3rd, and I guess her husband had just brought the donkeys there around the same time (right around july 15 2010)... and this is why my sister didn't know they were out there. 
The day I picked them up (aug. 3rd 2010) she told me my mares had been in the herd with hers and she had not seen the donkeys at all... so my mare would have had to been in heat and around the donkey to get pregnant.... so I guess I just thought the chances were slim.... It was a mistake. Hindsights always 20/20 I guess.... I know now.


----------



## Golden Horse

Golden Horse said:


> Much kudos to you for saying this, and now you owe it to your horses to deucate yourself as much as possible.


Because deucating yourself is definitely a good thing, and _probably_ not illegal


----------



## sssmith

Alwaysbehind said:


> Yes, it is better. I think it is great that the OP now admits she made a mistake instead of insisting it was just an accident like she started out doing.


NO... the mare getting pregnant again was NOT intentional... it WAS an accident... but it was MY FAULT that it happened, and a mistake. I was not looking for a pity party... I was looking for opinions on my mares condition. IT IS AN ACCIDENTAL BREEDING. I NEVER SAID IT WASN'T A MISTAKE OR THAT IT WASN'T MY FAULT OR RESPONSIBILITY TO TAKE OWNERSHIP.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Laugh!

It took me a minute to figure out what you were saying but I got it.


----------



## Speed Racer

Actually sssmith, I think we can blame the idiot BIL for this one. 'Whatta mean puttin' mares out with an intact colt and a stud donkey is bad? Durrr!'


----------



## sssmith

I am not new here.... I do have a wonderful horse that is in a bad situation. I came here for advice, and no, not always what i want to hear, but the truth about the question i asked for advice on.... Not to be wrongly judged. 
Alwaysbehind..... If you want to know the history on this horse there are 2 threads on here from last year with about 8,000 posts about her. 

I have a 2month old son and a 5 year old son and a 10 year old son... And what i tell the older 2 is, "answer the question your asked honestly no matter what, dont add your own spin on things", and "if you dont have something nice to say, dont say anything at all"


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I think the OP seems to be fairly blameless in this. She will be to blame however, if she allows her sister and husband to have control over her horses ever again. They obviously are careless, backyard breeders and don't care that they are breeding a herd of mares, willy-nilly. It seems odd to me that the sister and husband, don't even seem to know what the other is doing. 

Lizzie


----------



## sssmith

And my sisters husband is a freakin idiot!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

FeatheredFeet said:


> I think the OP seems to be fairly blameless in this.


The only thing I blame the OP for now (that we have the information straight) is that she did not call the vet way back in August just to be sure.

Logic says that un-gelded critters with mares will find the mares even in a huge pasture.


I agree that the brother in law is a total idiot!

I also agree that the OP should not send her mare over there ever again.


SSS, I never said you were new. I am not sure why you are saying that.
My comment about not understanding was to Golden and her joke about her typing error. (Something I do frequently.)


----------



## sssmith

FeatheredFeet said:


> I think the OP seems to be fairly blameless in this. She will be to blame however, if she allows her sister and husband to have control over her horses ever again. They obviously are careless, backyard breeders and don't care that they are breeding a herd of mares, willy-nilly. It seems odd to me that the sister and husband, don't even seem to know what the other is doing.
> 
> Lizzie


 
tHEY ARE DEFINATELY NOT "BACKYARD BREEDERS" lol... AND i AM not A BREEDER AT ALL... BUT HER HUSBAND IS AN IDIOT :lol: 
AND I DONT INTEND ON SENDING MY FILLY THERE AT ALL AND PROBABLY NOT DUSTY AND HER POSSIBLY NEW BABY EITHER, BUT I HAVE NOT HAD ENOUGH TIME TO DECIDE WHAT I'M GOING TO DO ABOUT IT YET... I APPRECIATE THE INPUT FROM EVERYONE ABOUT IT THOUGH... GIVES ME ANOTHER PERSPECTIVE.


----------



## AlexS

I wonder how many of your sisters mares are pregnant too? Would she still take care of your baby if she has 6 of her own on the way?


----------



## sssmith

alexs said:


> i wonder how many of your sisters mares are pregnant too? Would she still take care of your baby if she has 6 of her own on the way?


 
more like 20.... And she sure is convinced that none of them are, but i guess we will see in a month or so  we will have pleasure/donkey mules.... Lol

its ok.... I really do appreciate everyones help, alot.:d


----------



## Speed Racer

I personally like mules, but will probably never have one. They're far too smart! Your animals should never be smarter than you..... :lol:


----------



## sssmith

Speed Racer said:


> I personally like mules, but will probably never have one. They're far too smart! Your animals should never be smarter than you..... :lol:


 
i AGREE  BUT IT LOOKS LIKE I MAY BE GETTING ONE ANYWAY....


----------



## AlexS

Goodness 20! Are the colts still out with the mares?


----------



## Indyhorse

Just have to have a quick :rofl: :rofl: at GH's brian eating zombies. 

You may now return to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## sssmith

alexs said:


> goodness 20! Are the colts still out with the mares?


no, her mares foaled in 2010, and they were not bred back for 2011. She lets them have time off... They are all riding mares as well..... She has a seperate pasture for her studs and stud colts.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Indyhorse said:


> Just have to have a quick :rofl: :rofl: at GH's brian eating zombies.


Me too. The sad part was I had to look at it for a minute to get it.
I read the words at brain because that was what context made it.


----------



## sssmith

And dont ask why he dropped the donkeys in with the mares.... I dont know.... He said they would keep the coyotes away.... And that is the only logical excuse he had.....


----------



## Speed Racer

Well yes, but neutered donkeys would do the same thing, plus grown horses don't really need protection from coyotes, and any babies out with the grown ones would be protected by their mamas.

So basic logic fail, although he wasn't ALL wrong.

I know a Brian. Maybe I should be afraid for him? Maybe not though, since I think GH's Brian eating zombies are up in Canada with her.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

It sounds like male logic to me.


----------



## sssmith

Alwaysbehind said:


> It sounds like male logic to me.


 
EXACTLY:lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

Alwaysbehind said:


> It sounds like male logic to me.


Like most males, think more with the two little BRIANS than they do with the one big one:wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Golden Horse said:


> Like most males, think more with the two little BRIANS than they do with the one big one:wink:


Yes, I bet he (brother in law) was giggling how his new boy (the donkey) could have a little fun while he was out there too.


----------



## Katze

Alwaysbehind said:


> Yes, I bet he (brother in law) was giggling how his new boy (the donkey) could have a little fun while he was out there too.


HAHAHAHAHA how true LOL!


----------



## smrobs

OP, Dusty really does look preggo to me. When you have the vet out to check her over, please let us know what they say and when we may be expecting a baby. It may be selfish of me, but I am also hoping for a mule baby. I don't get to see nearly enough pictures of baby mules/donkeys, plus, there is usually a better market for a good mule.

I really don't think I would want to send your filly back to your sister's if you can possibly avoid it. Dumbass BIL may have another dumbass moment and I would hate to see Evie(sp?) bred at such a young age.


----------



## Speed Racer

Yep smrobs, I can never get enough baby mule/donkey pics. Gives Indy a pointed look.


----------



## apachiedragon

Nothing new to add, and just subscribing to find out what vet says, but to go off topic for a second just for smrobs, BABY MULES!!!! *grabby hands* http://www.raftercftraining.com/Mules4Sale.htm


----------



## Alwaysbehind

That link is evil!


----------



## Indyhorse

Speed Racer said:


> Yep smrobs, I can never get enough baby mule/donkey pics. Gives Indy a pointed look.


Hey!! Blame my child. My new camera should be here any day now!! :lol:

ETA, awwww, Apachie, so cute! That first baby's face is just lovely!


----------



## Sunny

Another vote for mule!

They are so precious, I just want to snuggle up in their ears! -squeal-

Also, in the link posted by AD, Copyright’s Cori Ottie is so neat looking!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Oooh, AD now I want a mule, the last one on that page in particular! Hubby's trail mare has become my broodmare so maybe I could sneak in a mule under the guise of being his trail mount?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

I absolutely adore Copyright's Chix Dig 'Em, that barring is stunning.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Did you see Raisin' de Standards face? Priceless.


----------



## Speed Racer

They're_ all_ adorable! I want to take them all home with me and kiss on those long ears! :hug:

Of course, my 3 horses probably wouldn't be amused at being overrun by a herd of mules.


----------



## corinowalk

*Copyright’s Cori Ottie

She has my name! Must have *grabby hands* 
*


----------



## Speed Racer

corinowalk said:


> *Copyright’s Cori Ottie
> 
> She has my name! Must have *grabby hands*
> *


Oooh yes! Must be fate! :clap:


----------



## Golden Horse

Count me in, I would just adore a Haffy Mule, I've seen some really cute ones, but I have no idea what I would do with one, who was it earlier said that you shouldn't own animals that are smarter than you??? Well that's why I won't have a mule

Back to the poor OP, sorry we have all derailed and messed up your thread..

That DOES look like a baby belly, so I would have her checked out, and I will be impatiently waiting for updates.

Puts hand in air and says we have a whoops baby this year...and for his fans, Stewie the Moose didn't turn out so bad did he??


----------



## lilkitty90

there was quite a few whoops babies this year, i too hope to see a mule baby if there is one! i just love the littles mules, and like said earlier they do have a higher market for one that is decently trained. i was looking at horses, and both had about the same amount of training, but the old guy had to whoop the mule to get it to trot, and the horse didn't need to be, the mule was STILL twice the price of the horse!


----------



## smrobs

Apachie, you are evil for posting that link. Makes me wish Olen was young again or we had Pete back (our one and only riding draft mule). 


:razz:


----------



## atreyu917

I'm pretty sure my dad would drop to the floor laughing if I ever said I was getting a mule haha. He used to tell me stories about the two mules his family had growing up on the farm. Stubborn and cranky hahaha.

But I'm loving Copyright’s Seventh Wonder and Raisin’ de Standards


----------



## NdAppy

OP - Let us know what you find out when the vet is out. 

One the mule note... I know that a lot of mares will not stand for a jack unless they were raised and/or been around one for a long period of time.


----------



## rbarlo32

OP I hope all goes well with your mare and you get the outcome you want.
All the best
rbarlo32


----------



## apachewhitesox

I am partly subbing just in the hope of pictures.

Also all these mules are annoying me, they are too cute and making me want one. I have actually never seen one in person or one for sale in Australia. Now I'm jealous lol.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I googled 'mules for sale in Australia' and I got links to all kinds of shoes. Laugh.

This place has some cute mini things.

This site has some mules too.

See, there is an opportunity for you here. 

*evil laugh.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Alwaysbehind said:


> I googled 'mules for sale in Australia' and I got links to all kinds of shoes. Laugh.
> 
> This place has some cute mini things.
> 
> This site has some mules too.
> 
> See, there is an opportunity for you here.
> 
> *evil laugh.


bahhh evil to be honest I hadn't really gone out of my way to look for them they had just never popped up. Those minis were adorable and now I know they are there its so much worse, thanks a lot :evil:. Hehe the one thing that will stop me, Pepper hates donkeys so it can't really happen with her around.


----------



## apachiedragon

AB, You've gone and done it now. MINI MULES???? Must have! I could get it a pair of sneakers and it could live in the house with me, like one of those seeing-eye ponies. I could fake a disability and teach it to carry my groceries when I go shopping. Take out the back seat of the car so it could ride along... Must stop now.

OP, are you still out there, sorry we have derailed your thread. Please do let us know what the vet said, this is us just all killing time waiting to hear from you, lol.


----------



## Speed Racer

Mini mules are too stinkin' cute! Squee!!!! Wonder if they're as evil as their mini horse counterparts?

Sssmith, yes, we've only derailed your thread until you come back and give us an update! Please?


----------



## Mike_User

This space reserved for an update from the OP. Please do not reply to this thread unless you are her, and after that, only if you are replying to the OP. Thanks!


----------



## sssmith

SORRY!! My internet just got turned back on! It has been down for 2 weeks... Dusty IS pregnant and as soon as I get new pics I will keep everyone updated. She should foal in the next few weeks... I will do belly pics and everything too... maybe not as many bc since our internet got repaired it is super slow  Thanks everyone for following.... will update soon!


----------



## lilkitty90

goodness! poor girl! here's hoping for a mule! lol


----------



## Golden Horse

Sorry to hear that she is in foal, but glad that you know for sure. 

Also hoping for a little mule baby, and waiting for the baby pics


----------



## Indyhorse

Bummer that she was bred, but...


Mule baby! Mule baby! Hoping for a mule baby here! :lol:


----------



## smrobs

Ditto to everyone else. Come on Dusty, give us a long-eared baby!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Sorry to hear she's bred. Got my fingers crossed for a mule baby!


----------



## Scoope

Mule baby!!!


----------



## SeeingSpots

Sorry about that! Oh well it is what it is  

Cannot wait for baby pictures!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Ditto what everyone else said.

Can not wait to see long eared baby photos.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Not backyard breeders? hum you threw out the stud colts breeding like it was royalty and the only thing that seems to have you ticked off by the whole situation is the fact that there was a jack donkey I think you wanted the stud colt but then the donkey got threw into the mix Poor mare having to nourish a yearling a fetus and herself.


----------



## smrobs

^^That has already been discussed to death.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Sorry first time reading it, and that was my opinion and thought on it.


----------



## Speed Racer

Yes, and we've moved past that. Sometimes it's best to read the whole thread and not just the first message before posting. I know it's saved me some lightbulb moments. :wink:

Sssmith, thank you for letting us know. You know how I feel about long ears, so if it's a mule foal I'm not going to be unhappy.


----------



## sssmith

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> Not backyard breeders? hum you threw out the stud colts breeding like it was royalty and the only thing that seems to have you ticked off by the whole situation is the fact that there was a jack donkey I think you wanted the stud colt but then the donkey got threw into the mix Poor mare having to nourish a yearling a fetus and herself.


Im not a breeder. Never claimed to be. The only thing I meant about the studs breeding is that at least we wont be clueless to the lineage if she is bred to him. Im definately not ticked off about whether its a mule or horse baby. Its just unfortunate she got bred at all. I rescued her in Febuary 2010 from being loaded onto a semi truck of horses headed to Mexico for slaughter. I would have rescued them all if I could have. She was bred when I brought her home, which I did not know when I got her, but that would not have changed my mind about bringing her home. Evie is my miracle baby. I made the mistake of sending her away from home in late July last year. We had a drought and it was hard to find hay and where I sent her there was 800 acres of fertilized grass pastures. I was only trying to keep her healthy while she was nursing Evie. I am really trying to do right by my horses. Last year I joined this forum because I had a surprise baby on the way and did not know what to do... so I came here for advice. Everyone was SUPER helpful and I have kept everyone updated on my babies since. This was very unfortunate that she was bred again, but we will make the best of it since its done. Mule or horse we will love it... I have 3 boys and the horses keep them outdoors and off the video games. Our horses are part of our family. They love the horses, so all is not lost  You can dissect it and pick it apart all you want, but the fact of the matter is, they are our family and we will love and care for them forever. 
Oh, and Dusty is no longer nursing a yearling. Evie is weaned and Dusty is getting great prenatal care now. Everything will be okay and we are very excited after the shock has worn off :wink:
But no matter how excited we are, this will not happen again I rescued Dusty to give her a good life. So far its been a better life than she had, but we are striving for great. And I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## momo3boys

sssmith I am sure that your rescued mare is very thankful that you are taking care of her. Mistakes happen but you are taking care of things. Personally I am waiting for pictures of a baby. No matter whether the ears are long or short! lol


----------



## sssmith

Sometimes she is sticking WAY out on BOTH sides and sometimes just one... It looks to me like her belly is getting lower, but in these pics the little booger must have been laying more straight because neither side was too pokey outty


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

She looks hugee in the first picture lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90

yes i looked at that first picture and i was thinking woah she looks like she's dropped! but she hasn't! bad mom! taking unflattering pictures of your baby =P


----------



## amynjay

No matter what Dusty has, I hope everything goes well for her. Good luck to you and Dusty and I can't wait to see pictures of baby.


----------



## CharliGirl

Subscribing


----------



## sssmith

Im uploading current pics now. I remember last year I couldn't tell whether she had dropped or not except maybe from certain angles... never looked like it straight on really... but I have seen mares that you can definately tell, so idk. Her bag seems to be filling back up. Last year she never really got much of a bag until after she foaled, but she was a maiden and this year not... anyway... opinions are WELCOME and appreciated


----------



## sssmith




----------



## smrobs

I would say that she has a bit of time to go yet but I'm not terribly experienced with the whole foaling thing LOL.


----------



## atreyu917

Look at that belly!


----------



## smrobs

Any progress sssmith?


----------



## Poco1220

subbing.


----------



## KDW

Mule Baby!!! Hurry up little baby mule! The world wants to see you!


----------



## iambatmanxx

Subbin'. 

I hope it's a mule baby, that would be adorable.


----------



## tanya

How is Dusty and baby doing? Good luck Dusty


----------



## Jake and Dai

Totally subscribing to hopefully see mule baby cuteness. Or regular horse foal cuteness. 

Good luck!


----------



## sssmith

Her belly has finally dropped... her bag is filling up and her tailhead is starting to poke out.... could still be a week or two more but Im gonna get some more pics and you guys can tell me what you think


----------



## Speed Racer

Poor thing, she looks big as a house! Bet she'll be glad when that baby finally makes his/her appearance, long ears or not. :wink:


----------



## BigGreyHorse

Anything?


----------



## SeeingSpots

Cannot wait!!! <3


----------



## Golden Horse

HORRIBLE mares, there have been so many long pregnancies this year, and mules cook for longer don't they :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer

Speaking of mules, I saw a completely HORRENDOUS movie last night called _Tommy and the Cool Mule._

Awful, just terrible movie, but the mule was gorgeous and pinto, so of course I had to watch the whole thing.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

One of them has got to pop soon.. :|
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Anything yet? Dx God, poor baby. I couldn't imagine breeding a mare back to back.. To bad that idiot put a intact donkey AND a stud colt that is obviously able to "do the deed". I didn't even let my yearling colt in with my mares! Some people just have no "brians" at all.. Heh. Just a little laugh at the picture posted several pages before.

My first vote was going to be "pregnant" or "false pregnancy" and hey, by the time I got to post she is OBVIOUSLY pregnant.. ****.

Eh... I vote mule, but more then likely not... Probably horse, ****...

Oh, and what was I going to say about the donkey.. YES. Okay, anyone that has a herd of TWENTY full grown horses, they don't need to freaking worry about coyotes....

I had a cougar attack my herd of five horses, one being a one month old colt. The colt had not a scratch and all the older horses had maybe one or two tiny claw marks? Please, male logic needs a tune-up.


----------



## OTTBLover

subbing!

Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Poco1220

Lol so who is gonna have the first foal? You, me, or Golden Horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Poco1220 said:


> Lol so who is gonna have the first foal? You, me, or Golden Horse?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha, the race is on.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Subbing!!

Anything yet??


----------



## atreyu917

....how about ....NOW?


----------



## franknbeans

All the babies are staying where it is cool!


----------



## I3Emommy

This is my first post but I'm excited for baby watch!!!


----------



## MsBHavin

also subbing to see the results


----------



## I3Emommy

Anything new?


----------



## SeeingSpots

Any new updates for this morning?


----------



## Poco1220

Woke up to a bouncing filly this morning  pictures to follow.


----------



## SeeingSpots

YAY!!! 

Cannot wait to see pictures! <3


----------



## Poco1220

sorry guys posted on wrong thread.


----------



## GiftedGlider

subbing


----------



## Golden Horse

Darn I thought I'd missed another one,.....


----------



## Ladybug2001

Haha. Oh my. All these foals need to pop out already.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Waits..


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

*twiddles thumbs* xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eclipse295

Subbing!!! I vote MULE!!!! I work around 4 mammoth mules at the rescue. Belle, Richard, ****, and George. All annoying, but mainly in that follow you around pocket pony way. Except these pocket ponies are over 1300lbs. They are like giant Golden retrievers.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Anything yet? Geeze!


----------



## sssmith

Nothing yet. Will try to get pics tomorrow. She is trying to drive me crazy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Haha, they always do.


----------



## GiftedGlider

The more excited you get the longer they seem to take. Then the day you finally give up, they decided that is a good day for them.


----------



## Golden Horse

Eclipse295 said:


> Subbing!!! I vote MULE!!!! I work around 4 mammoth mules at the rescue. Belle, Richard, ****, and George. All annoying, but mainly in that follow you around pocket pony way. Except these pocket ponies are over 1300lbs. They are like giant Golden retrievers.


Have you posted pics of them anywhere?? If not PLEASE start a threadfor them


----------



## sssmith

Well I know its been 100+ degrees here for 27 consecutive days and looks like we r about to have some days close to 110 so I hope she keeps ir n there a little longer. I have a foaling shed ready with a fan and misters just in case. Poor girl. This heat is miserable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

GAHHHH I wanna see a baby!! Come on momma!!!!!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Hey, tropical storm Donald should be bringing some relief for Texas and Oklahoma, maybe she will pop then? I mean, we are only talking a few degrees, but its better then 110!


----------



## pctrider

subbing


----------



## sssmith

I hope it comes this way but looks like its gonna miss us to the west  not a cloud in the sky so far. Cross ur fingers and everyone pray for rain! Small round bales are going for $100 a piece bc of the drought.. im spending more on grain and hay than I am on groceries  oh well. Theyre my babies too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Not much change. Yesterday her bag seemed to stay fuller throughout the day but today not so much again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith

I downloaded an app on my phone that makes it so I can upload pics from it so maybe it will be easier to keep eveeryone updated now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caleybooth

Subbing! What app did you download?


----------



## sssmith

Its called snapbucket. Its a free app by photobucket. Makes it much more convenient than going back and forth 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic

Baby yet??? She's keeping us in suspense!! Estimated time of delivery?


----------



## sssmith

Well the last time she was exposed to a stud was august 3 2010. So she is overdue I think..... is it possible my gelding could be proud cut or something? I definately don't see any balls.... and his papers say gelding.... idk. Im lost.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220

Might not hurt to have a vet come check her out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith

I had her palpated a month or so ago.... should I call them out again? She doesn't act sick or have anything leaking... he didn't tell me an exact due date... just that there's a baby in there. Idk. I think she hates me. This is her way of slowwly torturing me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith

Oh. Duh. Today is day 364. Almost exactly one year later.... who does that? How many mares actually go a year? Maybe I will call the vet out.... ugh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith

And maybe I will have him look at my "gelding" also... I got baker and dusty on the same day from the same place... although they both had different names on their coggins .... but just let me show u a picture of evie (dustys surprise baby from last year) and a picture of baker..... my gelding..... and tell me how coincidental their similarities are. My sister and I used to joke and bc baker was so protective of dusty when she was pregnant with evie. He would stay by her side through all the false labor and everything... on the other side of the fence at the end of course... and he is just like a daddy with evie. Has been ever since she was 3 months old... dusty would wander off and baker would just worry wart after evie constantly... for those of u that followed her thread last year u probably remember the false labor video... and baker was standing right on the other side of the fence... as if to hold her hand.... anyway... I will post pics of the two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith

Oh... my sister and I used to joke about how when dusty foaled baker was gonna be jealous when he realized his woman had strayed and it wasn't his baby... then somehow she came out looking just like him... build and all... nothing like her mom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith

Here is baker.... his legs are white.... just muddy









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith

And here is my evie... and that's baker n the bkgrnd.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith

I know I know... just coincidental... but hell ... if somehow baker did get her pregnant I need to get him away from my filly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gypsy Vanner

I have read the whole thread. I am secretly hoping for a mule, but who knows. She does look similar to Baker. (I almost typed "her daddy", haha!)


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Subbing!! I wanna see that baby!


----------



## Gypsy Vanner

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Subbing!! I wanna see that baby!


 I want to see it too, mule or not.


----------



## momo3boys

Are we really still waiting! AHHHH I wanna see a baby!


----------



## atreyu917

You sure have some pretty horses! YOu definitely need a mule baby to add to the herd. haha. Hopefully when I get back from vacation on the 8th there will be baby pictures!


----------



## Golden Horse

If the vet checked her and she is definitely in foal, then if she is healthy and happy then there is no need to have her checked again just yet, just keep a close eye on her, and get the vet out if anything changes. Certainly though I would just phone the vet and check it through with him, at least then he is aware of the situation.

IF she is expecting a mule baby, the I believe they tend to cook for longer, but I'm not 100% sure on that one.

According to this very helpful site Is my mare overdue? she is well in the normal range still, so just be patient keep watching and waiting.


----------



## Gypsy Vanner

I just saw some mule baby pics last night. Adorable! I still can't wait to see the foal, even if it doesn't have long ears.


----------



## sssmith

Ok. I called the vet and he said for me to bring her up there and he will check her out again just to make sure everything is ok... he wont charge me if I just bring her.... so today I can't get her up there bc I have a minor surgery this afternoon and my brother in law borrowed my trailer. But in the next day or two or maybe monday I will haul her up there ... if we don't have a baby yet. I actually hope she doesn't foal until september... which is not likely at all... but maybe it wont be 110 degrees by then 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gypsy Vanner

sssmith said:


> Ok. I called the vet and he said for me to bring her up there and he will check her out again just to make sure everything is ok... he wont charge me if I just bring her.... so today I can't get her up there bc I have a minor surgery this afternoon and my brother in law borrowed my trailer. But in the next day or two or maybe monday I will haul her up there ... if we don't have a baby yet. I actually hope she doesn't foal until september... which is not likely at all... but maybe it wont be 110 degrees by then
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hope everything goes well!  Good luck.


----------



## Ali M

Any news?


----------



## csimkunas6

Subbing....


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Hope everything is okay!


----------



## sssmith

Everything is good! No news yet. Gonna take her to the vet Wednesday hopefully. Got kids dr. Appt. Monday and tuesday both 60 miles away.... will update as soon as I have news or a baby 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220

Updates?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith

No change yet. Lightning struck on my brother n laws place and started a huge fire. Its so dry here that it got out of control fast. No one was hurt but he hasn't had time to bring my trailer back yet. Im getting a new truck hopefully today so I should be able to go get it myself.. then straight to the vets we go
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morehandclaps

oh my gosh! so much is happening where you are! your horse getting pregnant, the whole debocle with your brother-in-law, now the lightning! 

good luck getting all of that figured out soon. :]


----------



## sssmith

Yay!!!!" Rain is here!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dunalino

Subbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee

sssmith said:


> Yay!!!!" Rain is here!!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Real honest to goodness skywater, or did you name the baby Rain?

(We're getting the skywater kind today, too - finally!)


----------



## Spotted Image

subbing


----------



## sssmith

Lol. No baby yet. Just some sprinkles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

It has poured here for the last few days. **** Maybe if you brought her up here she would pop the thing out? It feels amazing not to have 100 degree weather for a few days!


----------



## smrobs

Maybe the sprinkles and slightly cooler weather will tempt the little baby out.

Doesn't he/she know how many people are waiting impatiently to ogle his/her adorableness?! *exasperated sigh* :evil:


----------



## amynjay

How is Dusty doing? Any changes?


----------



## Rascaholic

Hellooooooo is there a baby out there??? Ya'll are killing me with the waitin on babies!! LOL


----------



## Jake and Dai

Rascaholic said:


> Hellooooooo is there a baby out there??? Ya'll are killing me with the waitin on babies!! LOL



What she said!


----------



## Ladybug2001

If I remember right, the OP went silent for a while when the last foal was born. o.o


----------



## OTTBLover

Ohhh come on!! We need some news!
And hopefully some cute baby pics!!!


----------



## Rascaholic

People and Mares..... I AM HAVING BABY DT'S!!!! Must see cute cuddly babies, ones that bleong to someone else


----------



## nicole25

Subbing, foals everywhere i love it!


----------



## justicefmly

Hope all is well, Good Luck


----------



## MangoRoX87

Okay there HAS TO be a baby now, right??? UPDATES, PLEASE!


----------



## Paint Meadow

Anything?


----------



## Kaibear

Subbing


----------



## Rascaholic

*drums fingers on desk* Is there a wee baby yet? I hope all is well!


----------



## Cecelia Roscow

Golden Horse said:


> Agree with everything else, confusing story, poor poor mare in the middle of it all.
> 
> Just asking why she SHOULD be weaned if she is older than 5 months?? I rarely wean before 6 months, and have let them go longer still, as long as both Momma and baby are doing fine. Mind you that is presuming that the mare is open, which mine always are, I haven't ever bred a mare 2 years running (yet)



Hey guys, what is the healthy food they need when they are in such condition? so that it won't effect the baby?:shock:


----------



## Speed Racer

Cecelia Roscow said:


> Hey guys, what is the healthy food they need when they are in such condition? so that it won't effect the baby?:shock:


What do you mean? Anything the mare can eat so can her foal, once he starts taking solid food.


----------



## Katze

anything yet?


----------



## amp23

hmm.. seems as though the OP has gone missing the last few weeks on this thread..


----------



## pintohorse10

Subbing


----------



## Alwaysbehind

OK people. Just stop it. Stop posting and bumping this thread up so I see it at the top and I think I will see cuteness when I open the thread and all I see is more people asking 'is it here yet'. 

This is torture.....


PS - The OP has not vanished. She tends to be around for a bit and then not around for a while and then be around for a bit. She will be back to share the cuteness with us.


----------



## Poco1220

It's showing on her profile that the OP was online and viewing this thread at 9:26 this morning (23 min ago).  hope everything is okay since we didn't get an update.


----------



## Megz

Subscribing - and I vote for Mule


----------



## amp23

Yep, 
Last Activity: Today 11:41 AM...

Hope everything's okay and waiting to see a mule baby!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Holy stalking....


Grin. 


You people are relentless.


And.... you keep bumping the darn post up.


----------



## Sunny

I hope everything is alright, since she is checking the thread and not responding....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I would guess it gets old saying 'nothing yet' over and over again.


----------



## Sunny

I'm sure it is, but you'd think she'd update us on how Dusty is coming along.

Just makes me worried.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220

Bumping just to bug AlwaysBehind 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

I think we're all just worried! I'd like to know how they're doing and it's obvious she's been on.. This thread is kinda like GH's thread on Ace.. STALKING till we see a baby!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Poco1220 said:


> Bumping just to bug AlwaysBehind
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


......


----------



## Golden Horse

Darn mares and darn people bumping threads when there is no update


----------



## Speed Racer

Soooo Golden, when is that beached whale of yours going to foal? Hasn't she been pregnant at least 3 years now?  :wink:


----------



## amynjay

My guess is that the mare either lost the foal or something on that line for the OP not to be commenting any longer. I think she is just hoping that we all will eventually get tired of checking on this thread and it will disapear. I hope thats not what happened. I hope all is well. But I do see her on Goldens thread often. Not to be commenting on her own thread, something must be not right.


----------



## Poco1220

amynjay said:


> My guess is that the mare either lost the foal or something on that line for the OP not to be commenting any longer. I think she is just hoping that we all will eventually get tired of checking on this thread and it will disapear. I hope thats not what happened. I hope all is well. But I do see her on Goldens thread often. Not to be commenting on her own thread, something must be not right.


I agree. My thoughts are also that something went wrong BUT I think it's important for newer horse people to see these threads (like mine) where things end sadly and do not just result in a healthy adorable foal, ITs a great reality check! Hoping all is ok with OP and her horses but *hugs* if it's not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Very true Poco, and all us horse people following the thread know only to well the pain of loss as well as the joy of a new life. It IS important to let those who are new to the game see the realities of breeding, which all to often does not result in a cute foal and a healthy Mama.

Again, hope all is well OP, but ((HUGS)) if all is not so good.


----------



## Gypsy Vanner

What did I miss?


----------



## Rachel1786

Gypsy Vanner said:


> What did I miss?


OP is logging on but not updating so we are worried something happened to the mare or baby :? no one knows anything for sure tho. I really hope everything is ok and that she is just too busy to update


----------



## wyominggrandma

If she is logging on, she has time to update on this thread. If the mare died, or the foal died or both died, there are plenty of others that have come aboard and talked about the bad side of breeding/birth. 
Just give an update and be done with it, instead of the numbers of folks that are still checking back on this thread daily waiting for news, good or bad. Like what has been posted above, it helps the "dreamers" on this forum who think all you have to do is buy mare, breed mare, wait for darling foal and all is roses...... Unfortunately as many of us have dealt with or shared, its not always sunshine and roses. 
Please, OP, update as to what has happened, good or bad. We are all wondering what has happened.


----------



## equiniphile

I've been silently stalking this thread for a while now. Nothing like an unsolved mystery to keep you up at night ;-). Even if the update is not so good, I'd still like to hear it.


----------



## OTTBLover

I'd also like to know, good or bad...


----------



## MangoRoX87

Parhaps a glitch on her computer, will not let her post? Sometimes mine did that...?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Before we slaughter the OP for not posting by assuming all kinds of things why not make guesses on why she is 'logged in' but no here that do not mean she is evil in some way.

Maybe someone else in her household used her computer.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Alwaysbehind said:


> Maybe someone else in her household used her computer.


I was thinking this because I have it set on my computer that my info for this website is saved.(Not a big deal because my computer is password locked anyway and if anyone uses it I'm right here.) But if I let someone onto my internet and they happen to see this website link in the favorite's tab at the top of the screen, they could click on it and would automatically be logged in. 

I sincerely do hope everything is okay with mom and baby though. I've been checking this thread and Ace's thread all the time.


----------



## Golden Horse

I don't think we are caning the op so much, but it's like missing the final cliff hanger episode of a series, you just gotta know what happened.

Ace's thread however is a succession of those very annoying "Tune in next time for the most exciting episode of foal watch yet" and still nothing happens


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

:O has read the entire thread where is the baby?


----------



## sssmith

Dusty foaled on 8/13. He was a beautiful palomino horse colt. I left that morning of the 13th and I guess she foaled that evening. I did not get back until the evening of the 14th and when I got home he was already gone. I went out to the pasture and turned around as soon as I realized he wasn't moving. I was devastated and I sent my husband out to make sure. He took care of everything from that point on
. Dusty was devastated. I was devastated. And I have been spending everyday with her trying to get her through it. She is doing well now. I put evie back in with herwhich seemed to help. Im sorry I haven't updated. Its very hard to relive details. And I am VERY AWARE that this is all my fault and the entire situation could have and should have been avoided ... so please spare me any "I told u so" remarks at this time and respect our loss. I have been following gh's thread praying for a healthy beautiful bouncing baby. So everyone that's following.... im sorry for keeping everyone in suspense. This has been a very hard pill to swallow. And thank u everyone for all of your help and consideration.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

Sorry for your loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

I'm so so sorry that you last the little one, it is never easy, even though you may have never actually 'known' them. 

Thank you for coming on and updating, I know it can be tough to share bad news.


----------



## christabelle

Sorry for your loss, and don't beat yourself up over it. These things happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786

I'm so sorry for your loss, chances are that even if you were there you may not have been able to do anything to help anyway. From what I get(I may have read it wrong) but you never got to see him alive so there is a chance he was stillborn. I'm so sad for you and Dusty :hug:. I also don't think anyone is going to say "i told you so" You didn't do anything wrong, it's not like Dusty was having complications that you ignored and people here warned about, nor was her pregnancy planned, I'm just glad that at least Dusty is ok, physically at least.


----------



## smrobs

Sssmith, I am so sorry for your loss. It's horrible that you lost him. Give Dusty a treat and a hug from me, okay?

Thank you for letting us know the outcome.


----------



## csimkunas6

So sorry to hear this SSsmith.....((((HUGS))) to both you and Dusty!!!


----------



## QH Gunner

I'm sorry for your loss, it's horrible to lose a baby. I hope your both doing ohkay. Hugs <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

Sorry for your loss *hugs* 
Give dusty a hug from me <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom

So sorry. Lots of love and hugs to both of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

Thanks for the update, I'm so sorry for your loss. Just think about the positive that Dusty is okay!


----------



## Poco1220

I know exactly what you're going thru. *hugs*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tanya

I am so sorry for your loss I hope you and Dusty get through this hard time soon, but I am glad to hear that Dusty is doing fine.


----------



## Indyhorse

So very sorry for your loss, Sssmith. *hugs* for Dusty.


----------



## apachiedragon

So sorry sssmith. I know you and Dusty are both having a hard time with this. I am thankful that Dusty is physically okay, and I'm sure in time the rest will follow. Hugs!


----------



## atreyu917

I'm so sorry for you and Dusty's loss. Hope you get to feeling better soon. Thank you for updating us though.


----------



## haleylvsshammy

I'm so sorry for your loss. **Hugs**


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Sorry you lost the foal.  Many ((((Hugs))))). I lost a foal 4 years ago and it still hurts so I know how you feel.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Glad Dusty is fine.


----------

